# Artemis Medium/Large Breed Puppy Dog Food



## Jenny_Pepper (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been feeding this to my border collie puppy without great results. He has gas and soft, mushy stools since the switch (I did it slowly, over two weeks time). It's also very hard to find in stock these days, not sure why. I'm searching for another food...


----------



## Doug_McKeehen (Jul 29, 2009)

I would be ashamed to admit how much research I put in before settling on this food for my puppy. We wanted to feed him good quality food, and not put him on a grain free diet for his first 15 months so that his growth was not too fast resulting in bone problems. This food fit the bill. It got good ratings no matter where we looked, and has excellent ingredients. 

Java the lab loves it, and is doing well on it. 

I do agree with the first commenter, this food is not always easy to find or available. In Seattle, it has to be ordered on line, and companies that carry it do not always seem to have it in stock. Got one letter from one distributor explaining that they are going to quit carrying it because supply to them is not consistent enough.


----------



## Lisa10 (Mar 19, 2010)

I did hours of research on finding the best food for my 11 week golden retriever. I thought I had found it with Artemis and bought a 15 pound bag. Their website says it is naturally preserved etc. Then afterwards I discovered Artemis uses Ethoxyquin in the food. I called the company to confirm and the man I spoke to was very rude with me when I asked and then proceeded to tell me that any company who says they do NOT use Ethoxyquin is lying. Merrick, for one, does not use Ethoxyquin among other companies. What a disappointment to find they use Ethoxyquin in what would otherwise be a very quality food. Seems like such a waste and it's a chance I'm not willing to take with my dog.. so onto searching for another food. It's a shame.. and even more a shame that the people who answer the phone for the company are very rude.


----------

